# How long would you leave ferrets alone?



## babytarragon

Out of curiosity, how long would you leave your ferrets home alone?


----------



## DKDREAM

it depends on what you mean? if the ferrets are housed in a hutch type cage seeing as they sleep a lot 18-20 hours a day then as long as they are fed and clean i see no harm in leaving them a day (provided they have a big cage)


----------



## babytarragon

Hm, I suppose it makes a big difference how they are housed.

I mean ferrets which have a whole room or aviary to themselves, would you leave them overnight?


----------



## LostGirl

Yes I'd leave them over night, I'd make sure they had a good amount of food and a few bowls of water. 

Your asleep at night anyway so you don't deal with them then anyway x


----------



## DKDREAM

I would leave them over night if the ferrets where in a contained area like others have said just leave plenty food and put a few water bottles on. ferrets are quite lazy animals but when they're awake (or when they see you) they want to play i don't see any harm in leaving them a day every so often aslong as they are fed watered and clean.


----------

